# Arrow Choice for Practice



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

Are you guys using one type of arrow to practice with? Same length, weight, diameter? And the same for hunting but for the broadhead? I'm trying to decide if I should discard all my arrows but one, & just stick to that one size. And what are your opinions on aluminum vs. carbon fiber? I'm having trouble choosing & need a little persuasion in one direction or the other. I'm using a PSE Brute X set at 57lbs with a 3 pin Spot Hogg & Rip Chord arrow rest. 
Pete


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*practice arrow*

Practice with the same arrow that you intend on hunting with. Same everything, I also have some practice broadheads that I use, again same weight and make.
This way when you hit the field you have basically shot the same arrow and broadhead in practice as what you have brought into the field with you. Good luck!! For more information google: carbon arrow university; lots of good information here on arrows.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes the same arrow, cant go all willy nilly on different weights/spines and expect the best performance with your rig


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

What they said. You always practice with the same arrows that you shoot in the field.

TH


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

All good info!


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

x2: use in the field what you use on the range. No surprised that way. Even use the same broadheads on the same arrows on your target. That way you can get zeroed for that particular broadhead and know where it's gonna go everytime. Good luck!


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen, the court has spoken.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Quackerbox said:


> Yes the same arrow, cant go all willy nilly on different weights/spines and expect the best performance with your rig


Yup.


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

So on to the next question: is there a standard for white tail, a standard for hog? or at least a standard range of length & weight? or am I looking at differing standards for 30yds as opposed to 50yds? Now I know this could be subjective but there has to be some agreement to some degree; or at least a short list.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Get a couple dozen arrows alllllllllllll the exact same spined correctly for your bow setup and cut to proper length. Get the same size field points as broadheads. Get whatever broadhead you like as long as it is scary terrifying sharp.

Put your target on the hood of your truck and shoot at whatever range you are comfortable with. That is your maximum range standard.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

When I buy a dozen arrows, 6 of them are for target practice, 6 are for hunting. After I get the bow sighted in and grouping good, I will shoot one shot with each of the hunting arrows to make sure there is nothing goofy with them. If they all impact as they should, then back in the case they go. 

As far as broadheads, I will usually put one of the broad heads on my target arrow. Then I will shoot two field points, followed by the broad head. If they all hit where I want, I call it a day. Usually one shot does not dull a broad head that much, so if I can still shave hairs with it, I throw it back on the hunting setups. 

You will use the same arrows for all game you hunt, and for all ranges that you are comfortable shooting at. Length, I usually add about 2 inches onto my draw length. So, I have a 27.5 inch draw length, so I usally cut my arrows around 29 inches. Its up to you, and a good pro shop can get you setup with good arrows, and get them cut to what you need. 

I use Deer Crossing Archery arrows. Great price, and great performance.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

sgrem said:


> Put your target on the hood of your truck and shoot at whatever range you are comfortable with. That is your maximum range standard.


I love this!!!!!! Or maybe have your wife and kids hold it.


----------

